# Which yeast



## kippertaylor (4/9/15)

My LHBS is out of US-05 yeast that I have used before.I'm planning a Little Creature pale ale all grain again as last one was great. The options the local shop have in stock just now are Mangrove Jacks M.44 US West Coast or Lallemand BRY-97 or is there some other I could use. I hoping someone here can help me out.

The grain bill in kilo grams are as follows 4.0 Pale malt, 1.1 Munich, 0.3 Carapils and 0.3 Wheat pale malt

Thanks.


----------



## TheWiggman (4/9/15)

M44 is the one you want


----------



## Diesel80 (4/9/15)

http://www.homebrewing.org/assets/images/yeast/m44.JPG

As stated by TW, specs seem correct for the target type of beer.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Blind Dog (4/9/15)

Personnaliy, I prefer BRY-97 over M44 (and US-05) for APAs


----------



## kippertaylor (4/9/15)

Thanks for the quick replies. I think will give the M-44 a crack this time and see how it turns out.


----------



## kippertaylor (8/9/15)

Went local brew shop was also out of M 44 on weekend so I went with the BRY-97 seemed a little slower to start but its starting to kick on now.


----------

